# 942 - L283 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Mike Johnson

Please use this thread to post bug reports, and/or discussion for L283.

Software Version: L283 for 942

Fixes video smearing. (Some pixilation remains but it is a lot less blocky.)
Fixes missing locals. (Customers who received locals simulcast from the 129 location would loose locals after running the off air antenna scan.)


----------



## Foxbat

Mike, I expect that my 942 will pick up L2.83 during tonight's (well, okay, this morning's) reboot. This thread should get busy pretty soon; looking forward to the release notes and external USB 2.0 HD support (some day!).


----------



## icelite

I am interested in seeing when this update takes place and if it will correct some of my pixelation problems I am seeing more frequently. Any idea it the update is during the morning or evening?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Johnson

We're still working on getting the release notes. I'm very hopeful it will the correct the pixelation problem. I have no idea when it will actually spool, but when someone gets it, I'm sure they'll post here.


----------



## sdire

L2.83 @ 11:28 AM Central Time


----------



## SteveinDanville

sdire said:


> L2.83 @ 11:28 AM Central Time


What's it look like????????


----------



## Jeff McClellan

toothache


----------



## Moridin

SteveinDanville said:


> What's it look like????????


Thus far, once again a gorgeous picture. I just watched three recordings (two SD, one HD) that exhibited pixellation covering close to a third of the screen at various points. With 283, I don't see even a hint of pixellation.


----------



## voripteth

Have you tried to plug in a USB drive to the 942?

Word has it you'll be able to archive and play back shows on USB drives at some point. I don't know if this update is the one to enable this but it's worth a try to check out!


----------



## kstevens

Does that include the archos players? (I'm mean for HD content....)


Ken


----------



## Mark Lamutt

USB drive support isn't in there yet, other than for the archos players.

The pixellation/smearing problem isn't completely eliminated, but it is greatly improved, which means that you shouldn't see it except under a couple of specific circumstances. 

There was also another fix included in this release that affected users in Columbus, OH and Richmond, VA concerning their local mapdowns and off-air channels. A side affect of this fix may be better OTA guide data in some areas of the country.


----------



## voripteth

My understanding is that Dish will still protect the contents of the 942 and drives it connects to. Presumably this means you'll need a Dish DVR or Pocket Dish to play back a recording.

I don't know the exact requirements for the USB drive but I'd hope that any external USB 2.0 drive would work. If someone has one handy plug it in and see if anything new happens with L283.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Mine looks great, thanks Dish, this Buds on you.


----------



## Moridin

After taking 283, only the first of six incoming phone calls I received resulted in a caller-id pop-up. After a soft reboot, all incoming calls so far have resulted in a caller-id pop-up.

So I guess if you experience problems with caller-id after downloading 283, try a soft reboot.


----------



## Mike Johnson

So far for me, it looks like the smearing and right-side pixelation are gone. I noticed the download took a lot longer than pervious versions. My 942 was on the "flashing memory - do not unplug" screen for over 5 minutes. After reboot, the guide download froze halfway through for several minutes. For me, the download start to finish took about 20 minutes. So far, everything looks great.


----------



## Stevious

How do I tell my 942 to update? I tried setting the update time from the default of 3 AM to a minute ahead, the receiver said it would power off to check for new updates, and nothing happened. The System Info still says it's L282. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mike Johnson

Welcome, Stevious! :hi:

You should just turn your 942 off with the remote. (If running in Dual Mode, both must be off.) Wait a few minutes and the Dish logo screen saver should be replaced with the download message. Sometimes it takes a little while.


----------



## NTIMID8

Jesus,

Thank God I can put away the 6000 for a while!

Now, I say we push for another core feature to work right, like oh um..the AUDIO issues for folks with lypsync and audio dropouts.

Phil


----------



## Mike Johnson

Mark Lamutt said:


> The pixellation/smearing problem isn't completely eliminated, but it is greatly improved, which means that you shouldn't see it except under a couple of specific circumstances.


I think I've seen this. Very minor compared to before. I saw some red macro blocks along the right edge on a dark SD program. I'm not complaining, it is much, much better.


----------



## LtMunst

Excellent release! Not a trace of SD pixellation here.


----------



## cebbigh

For whatever reason, I never noticed the pixellation/smearing problems on my set to start with. But I'm glad for those that had the problem that this appears to have been a good fix. One thing that I did notice last night was that the OTA numbers on all my local stations were slightly improved. Was anything done on 2.83 that might explain it?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Mark Lamutt said:


> USB drive support isn't in there yet, other than for the archos players.
> 
> The pixellation/smearing problem isn't completely eliminated, but it is greatly improved, which means that you shouldn't see it except under a couple of specific circumstances.
> 
> There was also another fix included in this release that affected users in Columbus, OH and Richmond, VA concerning their local mapdowns and off-air channels. A side affect of this fix may be better OTA guide data in some areas of the country.


See above from Mark.


----------



## Paradox-sj

Mark Lamutt said:


> USB drive support isn't in there yet, other than for the archos players.
> 
> The pixellation/smearing problem isn't completely eliminated, but it is greatly improved, which means that you shouldn't see it except under a couple of specific circumstances.
> 
> There was also another fix included in this release that affected users in Columbus, OH and Richmond, VA concerning their local mapdowns and off-air channels. A side affect of this fix may be better OTA guide data in some areas of the country.


OTA guide data comes from E* not the local station ...so what do you mean by better?


----------



## srrobinson2

Chattanooga, TN - Local WB affiliate, WFLI 53 analog and 42 digital still has no OTA guide information. This channel is one of my subscribed locals, and the guide information for the Dish local (ch 7334) comes through just fine.

This station only began broadcasting a digital (and HD) signal about 4 months ago, so may it takes time for someone to realize this and flip a switch. If that's the case, please FLIP IT.

I've been complaining about this for months--please fix the problem.


----------



## AdamGott

I did not know that there was a new software update but I could sure tell when I watched SD programming last night on my DVR. Previously I had given up on watching SD on my 942 but it looked great last night. 

I did note that at least one of my HD recordings was unable to be accessed so I had to delete it. I do not know if this was a function of the new upgrade but based on what I have read in these forums I do suspect this.


----------



## Stevious

I'm still experiencing some light vertical pixellation bars on the left and right of screen. The pixellation isn't jumping around the screen when there's movement like it was before, but the edges still have about an inch of very light "blockiness" on either side of the screen.

Am I the only one still seeing this? It isn't anything fixable from the TV. I don't have this problem when plugging in the old 503 into the same set, or watching HD programming.


----------



## mgs24

Stevious said:


> I'm still experiencing some light vertical pixellation bars on the left and right of screen. The pixellation isn't jumping around the screen when there's movement like it was before, but the edges still have about an inch of very light "blockiness" on either side of the screen.
> 
> Am I the only one still seeing this? It isn't anything fixable from the TV. I don't have this problem when plugging in the old 503 into the same set, or watching HD programming.


I am still seeing this also. Pixellation is much better but I too see about one inch of distortion on the right hand side.


----------



## NTIMID8

Jeff McClellan said:


> Mine looks great, thanks Dish, this Buds on you.


Jeff,

Please forward my thanks to Dishnetwork.This release is as good or better than 229 for picture quality, even on HD. I run an Infocus 7210 at 110" and even the HD is much crisper and SD it light years better than 28X.

Oh, I guess you were right too .

Phil


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I too noticed the sd picture quality looked much sharper , clearer, and more colorfull then it did the day before. When I got home from work yesterday ,both 942s had already had the software downloaded. I didn't know I had it though, since I hadn't got to read the web boards yet. I just noticed the picture quality was much improved. After reading them , I now know why it looks so much better.


----------



## Mike Johnson

Stevious said:


> I'm still experiencing some light vertical pixellation bars on the left and right of screen. The pixellation isn't jumping around the screen when there's movement like it was before, but the edges still have about an inch of very light "blockiness" on either side of the screen.
> 
> Am I the only one still seeing this? It isn't anything fixable from the TV. I don't have this problem when plugging in the old 503 into the same set, or watching HD programming.


Stevious, This is the pixelation issue that was a MAJOR problem before this software release. It is now mostly fixed, but you are seeing the same thing I am and what Mark mentioned earlier:


Mark Lamutt said:


> The pixellation/smearing problem isn't completely eliminated, but it is greatly improved, which means that you shouldn't see it except under a couple of specific circumstances.


----------



## jcm.oo

This has never happened to me before and I haven't seen anybody else saying this. The record light on the front of the receiver is lit but nothing is recording or is scheduled to record, no extend record either. Nothing was supposed to record last night, when I went to bed the light was off. This morning it is lit, and wont go off. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Mike Johnson

jcm.oo said:


> This has never happened to me before and I haven't seen anybody else saying this. The record light on the front of the receiver is lit but nothing is recording or is scheduled to record, no extend record either. Nothing was supposed to record last night, when I went to bed the light was off. This morning it is lit, and wont go off. Anybody else have this problem?


I saw at least one report of this right after L282 came out. The user did a soft boot to clear the light. I've not heard any other reports since then.


----------



## Altaman

Have you checked your available space left on you drive? Also what time does your guide say the time is? The 9200 (Canadian 942 equiv) has at times had the clock stuck and a recording run until it runs out of space and the recording light stays on.

The only way I have found to fix the stuck clock is a memory dump.

Alt


----------



## Jeff McClellan

NTIMID8 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Please forward my thanks to Dishnetwork.This release is as good or better than 229 for picture quality, even on HD. I run an Infocus 7210 at 110" and even the HD is much crisper and SD it light years better than 28X.
> 
> Oh, I guess you were right too .
> 
> Phil


Will do, thanks.


----------



## srrobinson2

Mike Johnson said:


> Please use this thread to post bug reports, and/or discussion for L283.
> 
> Software Version: L283 for 942
> 
> Fixes right side pixelation experienced during fast action scenes.


Mike--is this it for release notes? They fixed side pixelation, and that's it?!?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

duplicate


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Jeff McClellan said:


> See above from Mark.


Mark mentioned this.

Originally Posted by Mark Lamutt
USB drive support isn't in there yet, other than for the archos players.

The pixellation/smearing problem isn't completely eliminated, but it is greatly improved, which means that you shouldn't see it except under a couple of specific circumstances.

There was also another fix included in this release that affected users in Columbus, OH and Richmond, VA concerning their local mapdowns and off-air channels. A side affect of this fix may be better OTA guide data in some areas of the country


----------



## johnstred

Well, a couple things I have noticed. My OTA reception that has gone downhill since L281 is now back at full strength (ABC in Dallas went from mid-80s under L229 to low 70s with L281/282 (and completely unwatchable) and is now *BACK to high-80s with L283. Hooray!!!* That's good news even though I am not sure if this was an intended fix or just some byproduct. One bad thing I have noticed... the pesky System Info screen has come up twice already during stand-by and prevented some recordings from firing. It seems the time-out they added a short while back is gone again....


----------



## jcm.oo

johnstred said:


> Well, a couple things I have noticed. My OTA reception that has gone downhill since L281 is now back at full strength (ABC in Dallas went from mid-80s under L229 to low 70s with L281/282 (and completely unwatchable) and is now *BACK to high-80s with L283. Hooray!!!* That's good news even though I am not sure if this was an intended fix or just some byproduct. One bad thing I have noticed... the pesky System Info screen has come up twice already during stand-by and prevented some recordings from firing. It seems the time-out they added a short while back is gone again....


I am also seeing the same thing, last night and tonight it seems to be a good 8-10 points better. Now it is really good, but it is the weather now because I am getting the Baltimore channels now, man I wish this would happen when there was actually something to watch on. Dish really needs to step up and get the networks on hd for people that just can't get the networks in hd any other way, like me.


----------



## cebbigh

jcm.oo said:


> I am also seeing the same thing, last night and tonight it seems to be a good 8-10 points better. Now it is really good, but it is the weather now because I am getting the Baltimore channels now, man I wish this would happen when there was actually something to watch on. Dish really needs to step up and get the networks on hd for people that just can't get the networks in hd any other way, like me.


My OTA numbers have been consistently improved since 2.83. Approx 3-6 points higher depending on the channel. My weakest channel improved the most dramatically. I'm glad that some others are seeing improvement. I was concerned it was a temporary bump from good weather.


----------



## Mike Johnson

srrobinson2 said:


> Mike--is this it for release notes? They fixed side pixelation, and that's it?!?


I just got an update, and I've edited the notes. In addition to the pixilation issue, there was an issue with locals on 129 that was addressed. (Mark mentioned this in his post.)

The pixilation was a BIG issue for many of us.


----------



## DVDDAD

Mark Lamutt said:


> There was also another fix included in this release that affected users in Columbus, OH and Richmond, VA concerning their local mapdowns and off-air channels. A side affect of this fix may be better OTA guide data in some areas of the country.


Not the case with us in New York, Mark. This latest update (L283) took away WNBC-DT for us in NY. When we origianlly got OTA Guide data on the 942 we got all the guide data for all the major networks in NY. One update a while back took away WWOR-DT (UPN), and another (L282?) took away WCBS-DT. Now this latest release (L283) didn't fix anything for us, yet it took away another major network. I think that even though the latest update might have helped those people in Columbus, OH and Richmond, VA, there are more people in the New York DMA than those two cities combined. We'd like to get our guide data working again, after all we had it for a little while so we know it's possible.


----------



## Gutter

I am so glad that the missing channels issue was corrected with L283. Now I can scan in my locals and not expect to loose my satellite locals in the process. This was driving me nuts. Now you see it and now you don't. Thanks DISH.


----------



## johnstred

johnstred said:


> Well, a couple things I have noticed. My OTA reception that has gone downhill since L281 is now back at full strength (ABC in Dallas went from mid-80s under L229 to low 70s with L281/282 (and completely unwatchable) and is now *BACK to high-80s with L283. Hooray!!!* That's good news even though I am not sure if this was an intended fix or just some byproduct. One bad thing I have noticed... the pesky System Info screen has come up twice already during stand-by and prevented some recordings from firing. It seems the time-out they added a short while back is gone again....


OK... sorry, but I spoke too soon. Three days later and my OTA signal numbers are back in the gutter. ABC and now even PBS are down to the 60s and low 70s and unwatchable. I don't know why this spike happened. Here in Dallas there was no weather to speak off, so I am perplexed. And i am disappointed...


----------



## cohagen

Hello all,

I was watching some SD programming last night on my projector and I had this feeling that it looked better than I remembered (it had been a week or so since firing up the jector).

Now I am reading this thread and see there apparently has been a bug with the 942. Can someone explain what precisely this bug was and how it would have effected picture quality?

My first experience with satellite programming was with Dish and the 942 starting about 5 months ago. I posted numerous threads about how bad SD programming was on Dish. Severe pixelation in A LOT of different channels. I mean ridiculous.

I'm now wondering how much of the picture quality problems I observed were because of a bug. Gonna head home in a couple of hours and check again.

Any additional info appreciated.


----------



## FrequentFlyer

As of Thursday evening, I could no longer get CBS HD (channel 9483). When I tune to the channel, I get black screen followed by:

* Acquiring Satellite Signal Satellite 119 Transponder 17 (119??? Also sometimes shows 110 so I'm not sure why this occurs)

* Then after a few seconds the display is updated with 61.5, transponder 2

* Then after a second the display is updated to 61.5, transponder 17 where it stays with the error message.

All other HD channels including the Dish demo channel (also 61.5) come in fine.

Is this potentially an L283 problem? Has anything else changed with CBS-HD?

Edit/Update: I see in another message that: "9483 CBSHD MOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w". This is very bad. I can get Echostar 3 but not Rainbow 1. So I guess it is not L283. Does anyone know if this is a permanent move?


----------



## elbyj

Got 283 software. No pixelation, better SD, caller ID faster (2nd ring), and OTAs work better. However, Dolby sound option still doesn't work. Will not allow the selection of PCM only. All settings default to both Dolby and PCM.


----------



## SteveinDanville

Yowee!!! This rascal is fixed! I'm very happy so far...I think I may yank out the component cables and re-hook the HDMI cable and see if that now makes any difference. Thank you, Dish. I knew I wasn't crazy; it took L283 to fix what they fouled up in L282.


----------



## defduane

Since L283 I've had some major problems, but I'm can't be sure they are related to L283. OTA signal has been an issue for me since L280. My signals are fairly strong at this time for NBC, ABC, and FOX (84-98 strength), but when watching there is a lot a of glitches and sound dropouts. This has been noticebly worse since L283. Previously this would happen every so often, now it happens every 5 secs to a minute.

Saturday during the footbal game, I was watching the game about 1 hour behind. There were numerous glitches and sound drop outs (even though the signal strength for this channel is 90+), but all of a sudden the picture froze, and the unit rebooted. I've never had the unit reboot on its own before. Of course I end up losing 5 minutes of the game that was recording at that time, but I continue watching. Sure enough this happened an additional 4 TIMES during the game! I finally had to skip ahead and watch the game live. Also, at one point I had the red/blue/green lines all over the picture as mentioned in other recent posts. 

OTA reception has been an ongoing work-in-progress. I've spent so much time trying to improve reception, but yet with each update it only seems to get worse. I have a CM 3679 antenna which is highly directional, so multi-pathing should not be an issue, but then again maybe it is with the 942.

Obviouly this is very frustrating especially with friends over to watch the game. I am not impressed.


----------



## Moridin

During very fast screen transitions (frex, when I was watching one of the Matrix movies in SD) there were relatively small but highly noticeable regions of pixellation in the center, left edge and right edge of the screen depending on the scene. I've noticed the same thing on several other action movies with low light levels. So 283 is very much an improvement, but as Mark said there's still some work left.

As for the caller-id issue I posted earlier, it happened again. I haven't tried to isolate exactly what causes it to manifest, but both times that it happened I had paused live TV for 15-20 minutes and then started watching again. After hearing the first ring for an incoming call, I pressed the pause button; both times the record buffer was full, with the current position indicator somewhere greater than 15 minutes lagging realtime. From that point on, I receive no caller-id pop-ups, even if I go back to live TV. The only remedy is a soft reboot. Has anyone else seen this sort of behavior?


----------



## mrplow

If I transfer shows to my Pocket Dish and try to watch a DVR program. The 942 locks up then reboots. It seems to happen when PD goes to copy the next program.

L283MAED-N BSV 1110MAED


----------



## voripteth

I had my first spontaneous reboot of the 942 when using the L283 update. The first symptom was that I was unable to play several recordings with error messages of 04 and 07 being reported. When I finally found a recording that did play it refused to stop or display live TV. A few moments later the unit locked up and rebooted on it's own.

I've owned a 942 since October and that was the first time I've seen that. Hopefully it was a fluke and not a 'feature' of L283.


----------



## ngoldrich

Can I use a normal Archos DVR 500 with 100 GB drive with my 942 USB port, or must I use the PocketDish branded version ?

Have they modified something on the PocketDish version - fo so how do updates work - from Archos site or from Dish?

TIA,
Norm


----------



## LtMunst

ngoldrich said:


> Can I use a normal Archos DVR 500 with 100 GB drive with my 942 USB port, or must I use the PocketDish branded version ?
> 
> Have they modified something on the PocketDish version - fo so how do updates work - from Archos site or from Dish?
> 
> TIA,
> Norm


I'd bet only the PocketDish version supports the USB (standard version does not play MPEG2 and likely could not decrypt Dish's code). As far as updates, the PocketDish will receive them whenever it is connected to the 942.


----------



## ngoldrich

LtMunst,

Thanks, I was hoping that was not the case.

Archos has a 100GB version of the AV500, but Dish only offers the 20GB version (which Archos says is not upgradable)...

Also, the link for firmware updates on the Dish site goes to the Archos site. However, Archos says they have _no_ firmware on their site for the PocketDish.

Is the PocketDish software change to play mpeg2 and support the 942 not in firmware and just some type of application level software update ?



LtMunst said:


> I'd bet only the PocketDish version supports the USB (standard version does not play MPEG2 and likely could not decrypt Dish's code). As far as updates, the PocketDish will receive them whenever it is connected to the 942.


----------



## LtMunst

ngoldrich said:


> LtMunst,
> 
> Thanks, I was hoping that was not the case.
> 
> Archos has a 100GB version of the AV500, but Dish only offers the 20GB version (which Archos says is not upgradable)...
> 
> Also, the link for firmware updates on the Dish site goes to the Archos site. However, Archos says they have _no_ firmware on their site for the PocketDish.
> 
> Is the PocketDish software change to play mpeg2 and support the 942 not in firmware and just some type of application level software update ?


The Dish website has a misprint regarding the 20GB. The AV500E is actually 30GB (correctly printed in the spec sheet). It is interesting that the PocketDish site directs you to the Archos website (which does not have firmware for the E versions). It does say the firmware will upgrade when connected to the 942 anyway. There are software tools/codecs available on the Archos site that can probably be used on the E version.

The wife was promised an AV500E for Christmas (Darn E* and their well timed mailed adverts)  , so I'll be playing around with it this weekend.


----------



## HDTV55

defduane said:


> Since L283 I've had some major problems, but I'm can't be sure they are related to L283. OTA signal has been an issue for me since L280. My signals are fairly strong at this time for NBC, ABC, and FOX (84-98 strength), but when watching there is a lot a of glitches and sound dropouts. This has been noticebly worse since L283. Previously this would happen every so often, now it happens every 5 secs to a minute.
> 
> Saturday during the footbal game, I was watching the game about 1 hour behind. There were numerous glitches and sound drop outs (even though the signal strength for this channel is 90+), but all of a sudden the picture froze, and the unit rebooted. I've never had the unit reboot on its own before. Of course I end up losing 5 minutes of the game that was recording at that time, but I continue watching. Sure enough this happened an additional 4 TIMES during the game! I finally had to skip ahead and watch the game live. Also, at one point I had the red/blue/green lines all over the picture as mentioned in other recent posts.
> 
> OTA reception has been an ongoing work-in-progress. I've spent so much time trying to improve reception, but yet with each update it only seems to get worse. I have a CM 3679 antenna which is highly directional, so multi-pathing should not be an issue, but then again maybe it is with the 942.
> 
> Obviouly this is very frustrating especially with friends over to watch the game. I am not impressed.


I have had this same thing happen to me several times, only watching live TV. I will be watching an OTA program with a reading of 70 to 80%. The picture will start breaking up, go black with just audio and stay that way. I can change to any other program and it is the same, video without audio. Then the 942 will reboot on its own. I never had this problem before.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Actually I had this happen before L283.


----------



## johnstred

Still have not heard from Dish as to what happened to the time-out for the Info Screen. Since the latest software download L283, the Info Screen has been up on the screen five times upon turning the TV on and I lost multiple recordings. I know they fixed this a couple versions ago... anybody know what's up with this returned problem? Or am I the only one?


----------



## jcm.oo

Still having the problem where when skipping forward and back can get the picture locked up but the sound keeps going. Also the problem where you loose signal from ota sometimes the picture will not come back only sound for analog ota, digital ota, and sat channels, have to soft reset for anything to come back, this also happens sometimes when swapping turners in single mode.


----------



## rfowkes

Ever since L283 was installed on my 942 I've started getting random recording problems. The message reads:

*|o| A problem was encountered when opening the files for this DVR event.

Please note the error code: 04* (actually, on one occasion the error code was 03 but I see some others mentioning 07).

Is this L283 related? And if so, does anyone know what's going on? One time, the affected recording started but the recording didn't match the description. (It was an TNT HD NBA game and it showed CBS-HD's "Out of Practice" instead, which I also had recorded. Interestingly, the CBS-HD program would not play at all in its slot and showed the error message I mentioned above.)

Weirdly, A bit later the CBS-HD recording switched to back to the NBA game (after I had briefly stopped watching) for a while and then, after stopping and trying to start it again the above message reappeared again. Sounds like some sort of problem losing proper storage of the data.

???


----------



## Tobar

The last two days I just started having problems with my 942. All of a sudden yesterday my channel guide is not updated and it needs to be updated. 2nd all my wifes scheduled shows to be recorded disappear. This morning only half the guide is updated (it updates as it goes) and when you try to update it gets hung up forever. I've tried softbooting and hard booting. Then it has trouble acquiring a satellite signal and keeps kicking back and forth between 61.5 and 129. I've had the unit since it first came out. I also have a 322 and everything shows up fine there.


----------



## Tobar

Well I figured it out. We had a strong rainstorm here yesterday and it knocked the dish out of alignment. So I got on the roof and moved the dish a quarter of an inch and TADA back in business. totally amazing


----------



## paulo

My 942 is performing WORSE since the L283 software loaded.

Pixelization and blockiness are VERY apparent on SD channels. Granted, this problem is intermittent. But I had no trouble with this before.

Even more frustrating are the random freezes. These take two forms. More commonly, the picture freezes, the audio disappears and I'm stuck with a still frame on the screen. Less commonly, the audio and video are fine but the 942 stops taking commands from either the remote or from the buttons on the front.

In both cases I can restore normal operation by doing a soft reboot. Some (but not all) of the soft reboots are preceded by a disk diagnostic run that lasts less than 20 seconds.

Called Dish but got an entry level tech support person whose only idea was a soft reboot. When that didn't work, she recommended AGAINST the use of a surge protector. (Which is contrary to advice I've read here from people I trust more.)

Any idea on home remedies? How do I perform a COLD reboot? What is a "memory dump" and might it be helpful?

Regards,

Paulo


----------



## paulo

Sorry for following up on my own post, but one more question for the gurus.

I've noticed that everybody else in this thread lists their software version as L283MAED-N. But my software version is different: L283MAJD-N. Why would everybody else have an "E" where I have a "J?"


----------



## najaboy

My problem appeared after upgrading to L283, but I can't say with certainty it's caused by it.

Several times in the past couple weeks, my 942 displays Error 004 (Switch Error) and prompts me to run a check switch. The check switch comes up screwed up, detecting my DPP44 as either a SW21 or SW64. The only workaround I've been able to come up with is a soft reboot or two followed up with another check switch. 

My 510 is working as advertised.


----------



## ddinsm

My 942 has been resetting itself almost everyday for the last week. It has been happening when I switch from a PVR program back to Live viewing, screen goes black and eventually it starts up, checks satellites (sometimes downloads the guide) and then its back to normal.

Today was the first time it has happened while just watching TV, was starting to watch the playoff game on CBS HD and the screen froze and finally restarted all by itself, checked sat's and was back in about 1 minute.

I called support a few days ago when it happened and was given the same it is your powerstrip, move it to a different outlet bs.

Dave


----------



## bunkers

Yeah, my 942 has crashed and rebooted itself every day lately, when I go into the System Menu, go into the Locals menua and then press the cursor left, to go back tot he parent menu ... always reboots then.

Were also have an issue lately where when one show is recording, it will let us to to an OTA channel, but will not let us change to another regular channel without cancelling the show being recorded ... what the hell happened to our other tuner? Or is this a software glitch?!


----------



## Mike Johnson

bunkers - check that your "Record Plus" setting is enabled and set for TV2. MENU-8-6. Also check that your 942 is in single mode (unless you have it connected to more than one set.) I've seen the mode get changed to dual after a reboot.


----------



## Altaman

bunkers said:


> Were also have an issue lately where when one show is recording, it will let us to to an OTA channel, but will not let us change to another regular channel without cancelling the show being recorded ... what the hell happened to our other tuner? Or is this a software glitch?!


Bunkers, I have had the same sort of thing happen on my 9200 lately (BEV eqiv of 942), but what happens on my I come home, turn on my TV and the screen is black. Now if I swap tuners with PIP I get my channels back, but the second tuner does not work. I reboot and all is well till it happens again.

This has happened about 2-3 times since the last BEV firmware update (I believe BEV is using an older firmware code from E*).

Alt


----------



## bunkers

THanks all ... we normally are operating the 942 in "dual mode" as my wife sometimes wants to watch to upstairs (mbr) TV on TV2 ... does using dual mode limit the number of tuners we can utilize on our main TV(1) location? If so, then I probably should tell my wife to switch to single mode except when she want to watch the tv upstairs?


----------



## Beer Kahuna

Altaman said:


> Bunkers, I have had the same sort of thing happen on my 9200 lately (BEV eqiv of 942), but what happens on my I come home, turn on my TV and the screen is black. Now if I swap tuners with PIP I get my channels back, but the second tuner does not work. I reboot and all is well till it happens again.
> 
> This has happened about 2-3 times since the last BEV firmware update (I believe BEV is using an older firmware code from E*).
> 
> Alt


This happened to me 3 or 4 times right after the last update but has been fine for about 2 weeks now, until last night. I got a "panic" call from the family that they couldn't watch American Idol - sound, no picture. Had them do the PIP swap and all was well on one tuner. A reboot restored both tuners.


----------



## Sauron99

Since this last patch I have noticed that my dish local channels do not map down below channel 100. Every day I have to perform a hard reset to have the local channels appear at ch 2-99. I have called Dish a few times about this and they seem to think it is related to this software version. The past few days I have had to perform multiple hard resets during 6pm and 9pm as the channels keep disappearing. My dish local channels never disappear from the ch8000 range.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------

